# Edmonton ambulances get speed warning



## ffemt8978 (Dec 26, 2010)

Here's the story:

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/edmonton/story/2010/12/24/edmonton-ambulance-ahs-speed-limits-memo.html

It seems this only applies to ambulances and not fire trucks



> "So, what, I'm called to a call where a child is choking, and because I can't go past 50 kilometres an hour, I make way for the fire engine who is going to get there before the trained paramedics?" asked Ballermann.


----------



## Hockey (Dec 26, 2010)

31mph? wtf?


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Dec 26, 2010)

They have to go posted speeds, except the AHS clarified that actually they don't...


----------



## C.T.E.M.R. (Dec 26, 2010)

Completely ridiculous, If it were me i would be doing 90 to a non priority call just to cause troubleB) Speeding tickets for an ambulance, whats next? Maybe tickets for no seatbelts?


----------



## Tigger (Dec 26, 2010)

C.T.E.M.R. said:


> whats next? Maybe tickets for no seatbelts?



Not the worst idea I ever heard, especially for non-priority calls or when driving to a post.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 26, 2010)

Tigger said:


> Not the worst idea I ever heard, especially for non-priority calls or when driving to a post.



Why can't you wear seat belts no matter how serious the call is?  In fact the faster you are going the more you need the seatbelt.  

As to speed the days of diesel bolus to or from scene need to end.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 26, 2010)

Poor phrasing, I was trying to highlight how often I see a crews driving non-emergent and not wearing their seatbelts.


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 28, 2010)

medic417 said:


> As to speed the days of diesel bolus to or from scene need to end.



Meh, too many variables to state for both.   Yes, we're bring much more advanced care to our patients, and are able to start ER treatment at the bedside, but sometimes speed does play a factor.  



I work in a rural system, 5 ambulances cover 900sq. mi.  Excluding the minor clinics that are open during business hours, a Paramedic is the highest medical person you'll see.  

Now I won't mention how fast we were going, but last night alone we had a call for domestic violence w/ stabbing out in the county.  We drove L/S for 20 minutes on the highway just to get to our exit.  We ended up getting passed by a LEO going EASILY 120mph, and he was first on scene.  Yes, first on scene after more than 25 minutes of code driving.

God forbid we get called to something more serious like an allergic reaction, respiratory failure, or cardiac arrest.  We might as well not even head to cardiac arrest if we're going to limit speed / LS response.  This doesn't even include driving a time sensitive patient, such as a stroke, to the closest stroke facility 1hr away when we can't get the helicopter.  



Now, yes, in an urban setting there is less reason to drive fast to the hospital.  But you will never convince me we need to get rid of LS response to calls, for the simple reason of those true time sensitive emergencies.  Rare in the grand scheme?  Sure, but not that rare.  

Heck, let's just say the average stop light is 30 seconds, and an ambulance has to wait 4 of them.  That's 2 minutes, at MINIMUM, that an ambulance will be delayed to a cardiac arrest.  Goodbye any progress we've made in resuscitation.



Limit LS usage Id be inclined to agree with, but NEVER get completely rid of it.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 29, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Meh, too many variables to state for both.   Yes, we're bring much more advanced care to our patients, and are able to start ER treatment at the bedside, but sometimes speed does play a factor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish I worked in city medicine like you do.

Seriously many responses here are more than an hour so yes there are many times you just confirm death then drive back.  But thats frontier medicine.  

How much time do you save driving 80 compared to 75 on a 30 mile response or transport?   If the patient dies in those few moments difference they were probably going to die anyway.  Do I exceed 80? Yes I do as in this area highway speed limits are posted at 70, 75, and even 80mph.  Jems had a report that NFPA trying to limit ambulances speeds below what our highways are posted at. http://www.jems.com/article/administration-and-leadership/nfpa-draft-presents-potential

I do not want all L&S gone but I think we need to see EMS drivers understand that it does not give them super powers.  They need to still stop at stop signs or stop lights to confirm others have given them the right away then proceed.  They need to understand that it takes a long ways to stop these extremely heavy monsters called ambulances.


----------



## enjoynz (Jan 1, 2011)

New Zealand ambulances have speed restrictions in place.
We are only allow to go 30km (18.64 mph) over the posted speed limit and only do 20km (12.43mph)(with caution) through a stop sign or red lights.
We are also not allowed to past another road users on a double yellow line.
As far as I've heard Fire trucks have an even slower limit of only 10km (6.21mph) over the posted speed, because of their size. 
Where as the police here, have no such limits in place.

And yes, we can also be ticketed for going over this limit, although I've not heard of anyone having to pay the fee, as yet. 
The ambulance officers that get a speeding ticket from speed camera's have to write in that they were on a P1 (urgent) call though.

Of course Mr Brown will come back now as say that is all wrong, but it was in place in our region, when I drove an ambulance.

Enjoynz


----------



## firecoins (Jan 1, 2011)

enjoynz said:


> We are also not allowed to past another road users on a double yellow line.
> Enjoynz


Other road users are required by law to yield to emergency vehicles in NYS. So this could ot be a problem.  Despite this, i do not like such restrictions.


----------

